# New Oberon disappointment!



## JoyToy (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a new Kindle owner (just got a Kindle 3) and a new poster.  I read with great excitement about the Oberon covers and purchased one as soon as they were announced.  Received my new Dragonfly Pond in fern today, along with a ROH in sky blue for my husband.  The ROH is really beautiful, a great color and a great cover.  The design is stunning and the workmanship is superb.  The problem?  Well, I'm less than thrilled with mine--the Dragonfly in fern.  The workmanship is there, the design is wonderful but the color-------very disappointing.  The fern green on the web page looks vibrant and pretty, but mine just looks kind of drab and dull.  It is MUCH darker than I expected and also doesn't have any brightness to it.  I'm sorry I can't post a picture because I have no camera with me and I'm pretty much a tech-dummie---I know just enough to post and surf the web and read on my Kindle (LOL).  Anyway, I just wanted to vent.  If anyone else receives a new Oberon in the fern colorway could you please post if you are happy with the color?  Thanks!  I love this board and am so grateful for all the wonderful people who post so much helpful info here.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear you don't like it.... You can't return it, but if you decide not to keep it, post it here in the Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter forum.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry that you were disappointed in your fern cover.  I agree.... if you don't like it, go ahead and sell it and then order something else for yourself.  I have an Oberon journal cover in fern and I really like it.... and I'm really not much of a green aficionado.  But, it went with the design so I gave it a try and am really happy I did.  When I ordered my first journal cover, I ordered saddle and it was drastically different from the photo on the Oberon site.  I think they make more of an effort now to have their pictures closely match the actual color.  I ended up sticking with the saddle also, and really like it now.  I think I had to get past what I thought it was going to look like to appreciate the color it was.  That said, we all have different tastes.... so if you don't warm up to the fern color..... consider selling it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry you don't like the color.  I just got my first Oberon and it is a different blue than is pictured on the website; it is difficult to get photos on the computer to match real life, but it can be disappointing.  I hope that over time you are able to enjoy your cover, and if not do consider selling it on the sub-forum Pidgeon92 linked.


----------



## JoyToy (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you all.  I really hadn't considered selling it.  I do love the design and workmanship.  Perhaps you're right---maybe I just need to live with it for awhile and see if it grows on me.  The blue of of ROH seems to be a better representation of the actual color---the fern, not so much.  Oh well....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's really hard to get an accurate idea of the color on a monitor. 

If you do decide to sell it, I expect you won't have trouble. Many, many people like the fern. 

I do recommend using a leather conditioner. It will help brighten it up a bit and give it a richer look. I personally use Apple Brand leather care. I've been using that on my Oberons for about a year now and have been very pleased with the results. (Just be careful. Don't get any of the waxy kinds. This is like the consistency of Oil of Olay)


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, my personal opinion would be that they should at least offer a 10 day return in case the color is drastically different from what it seems to be. I understand that it's all custom made and they advertise no returns,  yada yada but would it really kill them to do that for the customers?  I really don't think they would get too many back at all. Let's be honest, it's rare to see someone dissatisfied with their products and it would be a very nice gesture on their part. They would surely be able to resell it. Especially for such a new product line. They are going to be having to make many, many more of these. In my mind it wouldn't hurt to have a little stock on the shelves anyhow. But what do I know. I'm just an end user of this fine American made product.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I know it is difficult to get colours right on computers. I was surprised with two colours of Oberon -purple, which was much darker than expected, and sky blue, which was more of a denim blue.  I liked the blue one as it turned out, but not the purple one. But then I have seen photos of people posting here with covers exactly like what I thought I would be getting ie bright purple and bright blue.

I didn't get used to the purple and sold it here.  I still have the blue one.   

I used a leather polish and that didn't help it either. I live in Australia and can't get apple conditioner here. But hey, next month I am going to Boston and New York and guess what is on my list. Oh yeah, and tickets to a Broadway production of Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the Dragonfly Pond in Fern for my K1 and loved the color. So sorry you are disappointed but I agree you should be able to sell it here. I ordered the Hummingbird in red and it my first wrap around cover. I wasn't sure I wanted the wrap around but figured it would sell here if I didn't like it. Keep it a few days and see if you like it better. If not, I know it will sell.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I suggest you get ahold of a bottle of Cadillac Leather Polish from a local good shoe store or Amazon. I bet an application or two of that will improve the look quite a bit. Specifically get that brand. It's great and cheap.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JeffM said:


> I suggest you get ahold of a bottle of Cadillac Leather Polish from a local good shoe store or Amazon. I bet an application or two of that will improve the look quite a bit. *Specifically get that brand*. It's great and cheap.


I disagree. The Apple Brand works just as well.


----------



## JoyToy (Sep 16, 2010)

What a kind and helpful group this is!  Thank you for all the suggestions.  I have to say, the fern green is starting to grow on me.  I guess it was just kind of a shock when I first saw it.  It is a beautiful cover and I plan to use either the Cadillac or Apple leather conditioner to see if that improves the dullness.  Hope all of you who purchased Oberon covers are very happy with your new purchase!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad we could help. I think the leather conditioner will help. When I got my sky blue cover, I thought it was pretty, but it seemed kinda dull. I'd heard about using a conditioner, so I went to a leather store at the mall and they recommended the Apple Brand. I'd heard another member here mention she used that on her purses. I was amazed at the difference it made. It really made my cover gorgeous. Now, it's the first thing I do when I get a new cover (I've, um, had a few   ok, so that might be an understatement.....

Anyway, I hope it works out for you. The Oberons are my favorite... And I think that little frog in the pond is so stinkin' cute.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the Apple conditioner on hand and I'm awaiting the cover (only ordered this past Sunday).  I have a question, I've never used leather conditioner.  What kind of cloth do people use to apply it and do they do one side and let it dry then do the other or what?  I'm really a newbie at this type of thing.  I'm now wondering if I should use conditioner on my Amazon lighted cover as well. Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I specifically pushed the Cadillac because I didn't want her to get the waxy type and screw things up. =) I'm sure the Apple brand is great too.

I used an old t-shirt.  Applied the polish to the shirt and rubbed it in well. I let it sit for 15 minutes and buffed it with a dry part of the shirt. I think it's pretty hard to mess up unless you use a ton of polish. Just apply thin coats and you should be fine.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually, if you could post a before and after pic that'd be fun to see.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

When I initially received a blue ROH for my Kindle 2, I was disappointed because I expected the blue to be more electric, and it almost looked teal; I contacted them and they worked with me; they exchanged for one that was a little different shade of blue. 
They don't take returns, but I would at least talk to them; they want people to be happy with what they sell.


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

With any quality leather product the initial color should not be the expected long term color unless it is fixed with some type of fixing agent.  It will age and mellow into something different.  Even the vibrant color your desired would have changed over time and if that is what you had wanted been disappointed in.  All I can say is have some patience, use it and let it age naturally into the beauty it should have.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the fern green!  I had one that color for my K2.  I hope you decide you like it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I have the Apple conditioner on hand and I'm awaiting the cover (only ordered this past Sunday). I have a question, I've never used leather conditioner. What kind of cloth do people use to apply it and do they do one side and let it dry then do the other or what? I'm really a newbie at this type of thing. I'm now wondering if I should use conditioner on my Amazon lighted cover as well. Thank you for any guidance.


An old t-shirt, a microfiber cloth, several layers of cheesecloth.. Whatever works.

Just apply a light coat. It may darken the leather when you initially apply it, but don't worry. Just apply an even coat over the entire cover and it will dry back to it's original color.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> An old t-shirt, a microfiber cloth, several layers of cheesecloth.. Whatever works.
> 
> Just apply a light coat. It may darken the leather when you initially apply it, but don't worry. Just apply an even coat over the entire cover and it will dry back to it's original color.


I suspect the instructions say but I don't have leather conditioner yet, is the conditioner applied directly to the cover or to the cloth?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I suspect the instructions say but I don't have leather conditioner yet, is the conditioner applied directly to the cover or to the cloth?


I've done it both ways. I personally think it's easier to put it right on the cover, but most people might feel more comfortable putting it on the cloth.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm not sure if I am going to get some conditioner right away and apply it, or wait a few months...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The main reason I use the Cadillac lotion is because it's the one specifically referenced by Oberon in their FAQ's under Caring for your Oberon; 
it's good to know that others work as well, though.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I used the Apple on Heather's recommendation and it worked great. It's also sold at Burlington Coat Factory, as well as many local leather goods shops, so it's easier to find than the Cadillac stuff was, at least for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to confirm the right apple product, its the one that says Apple Care on the front right?. The company website says:



> A wax-free leather conditioner specially
> formulated to gently clean, condition,
> and preserve finished, exotic, naked,
> and simulated leathers.
> ...


I think my saddle tree of life might like a little TLC after all thise time


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is something that Oberon Design posted recently on Facebook...

A reminder.. We do not recommend treating or conditioning of your covers. This can cause discoloration and damage.

It is not necessary. However if you like the look we ONLY RECOMMEND ONE PRODUCT. It is also listed in the FAQ on our website.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rm663 said:


> Here is something that Oberon Design posted recently on Facebook...
> 
> A reminder.. We do not recommend treating or conditioning of your covers. This can cause discoloration and damage.
> 
> It is not necessary. However if you like the look we ONLY RECOMMEND ONE PRODUCT. It is also listed in the FAQ on our website.


Yes, they do recommend the Cadillac, but again, the Apple Brand works just as well and is sometimes easier to find. Trust me, I wouldn't recommend something that is going to mess up your cover.

Atunah: It looks like this









Don't use the cleaner, just the conditioner.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Everyones monitors read colors so differently, it is hard to get an accurate idea, of what color you will be receiving.

My mac latop, shows one version of a color, my mac desktop another


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't care for the fern color.  I actually think that's going to be the color of the next cover I order from them.  I have the green, purple, and navy covers now (I use the green one 100% of the time now.  It's the Forest design).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> Yes, they do recommend the Cadillac, but again, the Apple Brand works just as well and is sometimes easier to find. Trust me, I wouldn't recommend something that is going to mess up your cover.
> 
> Atunah: It looks like this
> 
> ...


Thank you, um Ethel? 

I think colors are so difficult to display since everyone has their monitor settings a different way. I have yet to see a saddle picture that looks like my Tree of life. Mine has gotten darker, richer in color in the 1 1/2 that I had it. I have seen so many different pics of the green for example that I am still confused . I was between the forrest green and the medici this time.

Its also a natural product so I would expect some differences.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone in the Oberon thread here just posted that the Fern color was like the Crayola color "asparagus." So, if you have a box of Crayolas handy or know someone who does, you can check that!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.msg660451.html#msg660451

There is also in that thread this picture from Facebook of a treated cover:









Betsy


----------

